# Wildfische im Teich



## sebastian79nrw (29. Nov. 2015)

Was für einheimische Fische haltet ihr in den Teichen und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Nov. 2015)

__ Rotauge, __ Rotfeder, __ Schleie, Karpfen , Brasse!
Achtung! Es dürfen keine Fische aus öffentlichen Gewässern umgesiedelt werden.


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2015)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Achtung! Es dürfen keine Fische aus öffentlichen Gewässern umgesiedelt werden.


Und wie sieht es aus, wenn man da zB einen nicht heimischen Fisch an der Angel hat? 
Muß man den dann töten oder wieder zurück setzen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2015)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Achtung! Es dürfen keine Fische aus öffentlichen Gewässern umgesiedelt werden.



Hi,

so ganz stimmts net. Fischerreiberechtigte in einem solchen Gewässer dürfen es schon.
Ein Fischerreiberechtigter hat seinen Fang zu "verwerten" da Fische die am Haken hängen, angelandet werden und keinem Schonmaß/Schonzeit/Fangverbot unterliegen im allgemeinen ja nicht wieder in das Fang-Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. Aber was er damit dann macht ist ganz seine Sache. Das Umsiedeln in seinen Gartenteich ist auch eine Fangverwertung, genau wie "in die Pfanne hauen" oder als Futter für seine Hunde, Katzen, Zierfische ect. zu verwenden - im Gartenteich können sie auch als Futterfische für vorbeikommende geschützt Wildtiere a la Eisvogel, __ Reiher, Kormoran, Fischotter ect dienen

MfG Frank


----------



## sebastian79nrw (29. Nov. 2015)

Wobei der deutsche Gesetzgeber gerne alles abknüppeln würde, was mit der Angel aus dem Waser gezogen wurde...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2015)

sebastian79nrw schrieb:


> Wobei der deutsche Gesetzgeber gerne alles abknüppeln würde, was mit der Angel aus dem Waser gezogen wurde...



wenn man bedenkt das das sinnlose "vorgeschriebene Fischekeulen" alleine auf die Anträge von sogenannten "Naturschützern" zurückgeht

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2015)

Hi Sebastian,

um bei Thema zu bleiben

bei mir schwimmen z.Z folgende heimische Arten

__ Rotauge, __ Rotfeder (Goldform), Karpfen (bunte Wildform), __ Schleie (Goldform), __ Döbel, __ Blei, __ Waller (Albino), __ Aland (Bläuling)

früher schwammen auch schon mal

__ Nase, __ Bitterling, __ Moderlieschen, __ Gründling, __ Aal, __ Flußbarsch, __ Kaulbarsch, __ Hecht, __ Bachschmerle, Aland (Goldform)

im Teich

waren bisher alle recht problemlos, z.T vermehren sie sich aber stark wie Goldfische (vor allem Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Schleien), bzw. sind/waren später großwüchige __ Raubfische

MfG Frank


----------



## sebastian79nrw (29. Nov. 2015)

Das hört sich interessant an. Ich überlege zurzeit, welche Fische interessant zu Halten sind. Haben sich die Schleien bei dir im Teich vermehrt? Wie groß werden die Rotfedern bei dir?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2015)

Hi Sebastian,

die (Gold)Rotfedern (und anderen Fische) sind erst Herbst 2011 mit rund 6cm in den Teich gekommen da der Teich fast 4 Jahre wegen Vergrößerung ohne Wasser war. Die Handvoll die mir __ Reiher und Kumpel vom Ursprungsbesatz  gelassen haben sind zwischen 25-30cm

die Schleien vermehren sich ganz gut, Aus ursprünglich 2 (die beiden gabs, da es die letzten im Laden waren als Gratiszugabe zu den Goldrotfeder dazu) von 2011 waren bis Ende 2014 mehrere 100 geworden (zu sehen sind von den rund 20 __ Goldschleie die noch im Teich sind aber wegen dem trüben Wasser selbst bei der Fütterung kaum mal eine - meißt nur die "Big Mama" (die auf dem Foto im Lexikabeitrag hat nun ihre 40cm) die sich scheinbar für einen Koi hält und mit diesen immer Futter an der Wasseroberfläche einsaugt - die Jugend wühlt scheinbar lieber den Bodengrund durch und trübt den Teich ein


----------



## sebastian79nrw (30. Nov. 2015)

Da könnte ich ja fast Nachwuchs für meinen Pachtteich züchten. Schleien sind für mich mit die schönsten Fische, die wir in unseren heimischen Gewässern haben. Die Rotfedern sind ja trotz Fütterung nicht wirklich groß geworden. Ich suche schon sehr lange nach richtig großen Rotfedern, kenne aber keine Bezugsmöglichkeit. Alle Angelgewässer, die ich kenne, haben wenn lediglich einen Bestand an großen Rotaugen. Rotfedern kenne ich nur als Fische aus kleinen, verkrauteten Teichen, wo sie meist nicht gut abwachsen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Dez. 2015)

Hi Sebastian,

große kapitale Rotfedern von 40cm haben ja auch schon 10 Jahre und mehr auf dem Buckel 
Und es stimmt, in vielen Gewässern wie Baggerseen, Stauseen, Fließgewässern, Kanälen sind se net in größeren Beständen anzutreffen. Liegt halt dran das die den Rotfedern wegen mangelndem Pflanzenwuchs net so recht behagen (sind ja auch eher Fische der direkten Uferzone - von der mit __ Schilf-/__ Rohrkolben bewachsenen Verlandungzone bis zur Seerosenzone.
Rotaugen als Freiwasserbewohner kommen pflanzenarme Angelgewässer sehr entgegen, die werden auch da groß

MfG Frank


----------



## LIFRA (1. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Frank

Kannst du was zu deinen __ Brassen sagen,wie ihr Fressverhalten (Schimmfutter) und das Wachstum ist .Oder lassen sich die Burschen nicht blicken
Ich spiele auch mit den Gedanken,Brassen und CO.nach meinen Teichbau mit rein zusetzen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## sebastian79nrw (1. Dez. 2015)

__ Brassen sind sehr bodenorientiert, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie sich an Oberflächenfutter gewöhnen. Ich empfinde Brassen auch nicht als besonders schöne Tiere, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Rotfedern und Alande, Schleien, Grundlinge, Bitterlinge empfinde ich als optisch ansprechendere Wildfische für den Gartenteich...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Dez. 2015)

Hi Frank,

meine beiden Bleie hab ich im Teich noch nie zu sehen bekommen, darum war ich letzten Herbst beim leerpumpen/komplett entfischen (wegen Entschlammung) auch ganz überrascht welche im Teich zu haben (die müssen zwischen den im Sommer 2013 im Edersee gesenkten 3-4cm Rotaugen gewesen sein). Im Frühjahr bei wiedereinsetzten der Fische nach der Überwinterung im Aquarium waren sie noch keine 20cm.
Wie Sebastian schon schrieb werden sie Schwimmfutter ignorieren da sie zumindest tagsüber am Boden stehen. Meine beiden fraßen den Winter über im Aquarium (wenn Licht an war) nur vom Boden oder knapp darüber

MfG Frank


----------



## center (2. Dez. 2015)

Eine (oder ein wenig mehr) schöne Rotfedern würde ich auch in mein Teich setzten.
Oder ist meiner dafür zu klein (3x4) 1m tief. Zur Zeit mit 7 Goldfischen und Sarasa besetzt.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Dez. 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu sehr aus meiner Angelzeit belastet. Rotfedern kämen mir nie in den Teich. Die Viecher kann man nicht vernünftig in die Pfanne bringen und vermehren sich so stark das der Teich ruck zuck überfüllt ist......Gut als Beifische für einen Albino __ Waller wäre es zu überlegen.


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Dez. 2015)

Angeln


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Viecher kann man nicht vernünftig in die Pfanne bringen


Die wohl


----------



## sebastian79nrw (5. Dez. 2015)

Center, ich denke die Teichgröße ist grenzwertig für Rotfedern, insbesondere weil diese doch sehr dazu neigen, sich im Gartenteich stark zu vermehren. Ich würde eher darauf verzichten.


----------



## center (8. Dez. 2015)

Ok, danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Dez. 2015)

Hi Center,



sebastian79nrw schrieb:


> Center, ich denke die Teichgröße ist grenzwertig für Rotfedern,



zumal ja auch schon ne Gruppe Goldfische drin sind für die der Teich ebenfalls grenzwertig ist (die "normalgebauten" Goldfische erreichen bei guten Haltungsbedingungen auch leicht ihre 30-35cm(40cm)

MfG Frank


----------



## mkburg (8. Dez. 2015)

Ich hatte zu Anfang 2 Rotfedern, die auch sehr schön aussehen, rein gekommen sind die wohl durch __ Enten die zu Besuch waren.
Mit der Zeit haben die sich aber so stark vermehrt, das dies eine Plage war, fangen war schon sehr schwer.
Beim neuen Teich ist nun nur eine __ Rotfeder drin, die sich hoffentlich nicht mit anderen Fischen kreuzt.

Michael


----------



## Ida17 (8. Dez. 2015)

Tach allerseits! 

Ich misch mal mit. Rotfedern sind wirklich schöne Tiere, aber ist das euer Ernst dass die die sich so stark vermehren?! So war das nicht geplant! 
Bei mir schwimmen 10 von den Viechern rum!!! Dann sind also die vermeindlich entlarvten Goldfische, die mit 3-5cm immer noch keine Farbe außer grau aufweisen, gar Rotfedern? Ich werd nimmer ...  
Die sind aber schön anzusehen zwischen den 3 Nasen und Koi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Dez. 2015)

Hi,

die Vermehrung von Rotfedern ist  auch net schlimmer als wie bei Goldfischen, Karpfen, __ Moderlieschen, __ Goldelritze und Co.. Problem gibt's meißt erst dann wenn net genug Räuber im Teich sind, bzw.die Elterntiere immer so gut gefüttert werden das sie keine allzugroße Lust aufs laichfressen und nachwuchsjagen bekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (8. Dez. 2015)

Dann muss im nächsten Frühjahr einen oder zwei __ Sonnenbarsche dazu setzen. Da die Koi ja Futter bekommen finden das die Anderen auch schön und fressen mit 
Ich stell heute Abend ein Bild von den Kleinen rein, vielleicht kannst du Frank mir ja sagen ob das tatsächlich Rotfedern sind


----------



## Ida17 (8. Dez. 2015)

Mir ist tatsächlich, unabsichtlich, einer ins Netz gegangen. Keine Sorge, ist nicht tot


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Dez. 2015)

Hi Ida,

kann ne __ Rotfeder genauso gut aber auch ein junges __ Rotauge sein.
So ist die Bestimmung leider net genauer möglich, da brauchts ein Foto von dem auf der Seite liegendem Fisch (wie hier im Lexikon bei Rotauge/Rotfeder) damit man die Flossenstellungen erkennen kann
Wenn der Ansatz der Rückenflosse genau über dem Ansatz der Bauchflossen liegt ist es ein Rotauge
Liegt der Ansatz der Rückenflosse hinter dem Bauchflossenansatz eine Rotfeder

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Dez. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> ann sind also die vermeindlich entlarvten Goldfische, die mit 3-5cm immer noch keine Farbe außer grau aufweisen, gar Rotfedern?


Da kannst du nach den Bildern von ausgehen.


----------



## Ida17 (9. Dez. 2015)

Danke für die Erklärung!  

Na supi, dann hab ich im ersten Teichjahr schon direkt Nachwuchs! Hat man mir etwa laichwillige Weibchen am gedreht?! Es schwimmen grob gesagt 50 von denen rum die auch mal so groß sein möchten wie "Mama & Papa"


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Dez. 2015)

Rotaugen sind am Bauch flach und breit gebaut, Rotfedern haben einen Kielförmigen Bauch. Wird aber bei der Größe noch nicht richtig zu unterscheiden sein.
Da wird die Bestimmung über den Flossenansatz (der mir neu war) zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einfacher sein.


----------

